# Blank pages and new search pop up?



## Crimea_River (Feb 10, 2014)

Since the last site upgrades, I've noticed that some pages load blank. When I hit the back button and reload, it's fine.

Probably not related but something new I noticed is this new pop-up now happening on every page load. Is this just me? (Note, my internet was down yesterday and is back up today and that's when this started.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 10, 2014)

I get the blank page but thought it was just me. No popups.....yet.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 10, 2014)

The popups are my problem so disregard. Don't know what happened but I'm getting them everywhere.

The blank pages deserve investigation.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2014)

Andy, in the pic above I can't see any blank page. To be honest I get a blank page from time to time too. Refreshing of it helps every time. However it is a net browser responsible for displaying of sites. So I would check its settings firstly. If there was aproblem with your server it might have caused the problem. But I'll check on the board via the ACP although nothing has been changed.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 11, 2014)

Yep, I get the blank page thing quite often. Also been getting a number of 'Internal Server Error' notices.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2014)

Terry do you use the Adblock soft?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes my friend. I've noticed that there are no longer 'real' adverts on the forum, just either coloured title blocks for ads (two at the top of each page),in green boxes, or sometimes something like, for example, 'a car', 'b best car', shown in blue.
EDIT: At the moment, this page is showing 'a Error', 'b Error 14', in blue.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2014)

Humm.. it seems your soft can't display these adds.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm using adblock as well but it doesn't stop these pop-ups. I know the pop-ups aren't a site issue. Tried everything on Google Chrome help but nothing's fixed it. Also ran a virus scan twice - nada.

Wojtek, the screenshot I posted was intended to show the pop-up which takes up the left side of every post. F!cking annoying.

The blank pages started with me as soon as the last bunch of mods were done a few weeks ago.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 11, 2014)

I've got the same thing regarding the blank page Andy, also using Chrome, but on a Mac. Definitely something to do with the site. I get it with Facebook as well. That said, it only started with Facebook after I installed AdBlock, so that could have something to do with it as well.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 12, 2014)

I had adblock for over a year and it was fine until a few weeks ago.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 12, 2014)

I've been getting the occasional blank page on Firefox and IE but not the iPad, but when a page loads up blank, I just refresh the page and it appears without a hitch.

I did notice that you have to double-click the "go back" button now. Took me a few times to figure that one out! 

I do have a boe to pick about the Chikta pop-up ad, though. That POS fails to load occasionally and when it does, it stalls the page from loading in Firefox AND if that weren't fun enough, it floats half-way up the page on the iPad (Safari browser) blocking my view of the page content. Half the time, I can press the "X" and make it go away, but when I can't, I just leave the site and go do other things.

Life's too short, ya' know?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 12, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> I've been getting the occasional blank page on Firefox and IE but not the iPad, but when a page loads up blank, I just refresh the page and it appears without a hitch.
> 
> I did notice that you have to double-click the "go back" button now. Took me a few times to figure that one out!



Me to on both counts, thought it was just my temperamental machine.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2014)

Gents,

The most ( about 99% ) problems with displaying of pages is caused by the Adblock soft or incorrect settings of either the net browser or the Adblock. As it was mentioned by Cory he got it with the Facebook site too. So it can't be problem with the site only because it happens to others too. Also I have been getting the blank page on the Firefox from time to time. I have check on it and the problem is that there are lost the sources of a such page. It may happen because of blocking of a couple of a page elements eg.. adds. It would indicate the problem with the Adblock rather than the site. Refreshing of the page helps usually like GG said.

As far as the Chikta pop-up is concerned... I have added it to the Adblock list for blocking. No the pop-up windows so far.






If you want you always can stop blocking either for the site or for the site only. I hope enybody knows how to use the Adblock , I mean , adding of an element for blocking and making the option disabled.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 12, 2014)

Solved the pop ups. Found a rogue search program had somehow installed itself on my machine and deleted it.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 13, 2014)

Spoke too soon. Pop-ups everywhere....


----------



## Marcel (Feb 14, 2014)

These 'search programms' are actually quite nasty and difficult to remove. I'm guessing that it appeared to be uninstalled, but it is still there. Which one do you have?


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 14, 2014)

Actually, I don't remember the name of the one I removed. Tried a scan with Malware bytes and it found 57 instance of this guy:






Removing those files did the trick.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh boy...


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah, but everything is good now.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 14, 2014)

Conduit is a famous one. And you got many more. Time for Linux?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2014)

Every now and again I'll open a thread and it will go to a blank page, I refresh and all is well. I haven't noticed any pop-ups at all on the site.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2014)

Yep.. there is something wrong But it might have been caused by the recent updates for Windows and Java. I have checked on the forum in the ACP and nothing wrong was found. The board was working properly this morning and afternoon my local time.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 14, 2014)

Wurger said:


> Yep.. there is something wrong But it might have been caused by the recent updates for Windows and Java. I have checked on the forum in the ACP and nothing wrong was found. The board was working properly this morning and afternoon my local time.



It's not Windows, I do have it occasionally on my Debian system as well.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2014)

THX Marcel. I have it quite seldom. But it happens to me too. I have checked on a such page and it appears that the sources of the page were lost. By hitting refresh button all is restored and displayed properly.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2014)

Here is what I can see checking the code ..

<head></head>
<body>
</body>

</html>


----------



## Marcel (Feb 15, 2014)

Wurger said:


> Here is what I can see checking the code ..
> 
> <head></head>
> <body>
> ...


Looks to me like a cache problem.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2014)

The vBulletin support says it might be a problem with a template. I think they are right because I found a few problems they mentioned about. However fixing of them needs an access to the server and editing of a couple of files there. I get the blank page very seldom so it is not too worrisome at the moment.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 15, 2014)

I agree that it's a minor issue and not worth any major investigation.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2014)

Anyway Horse has decided to gather some of info about this. He posted a thread where you can report the time and an URL address of the page it happened to.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/errors-problems/blank-pages-40035.html


----------

